# Patchy red spots on arms & skin tags



## Ozee (Feb 17, 2009)

I seem to always get blotchy patchy red spots on my bicep/tricep area when my skin is tanless.

Its like groups of red flat dots, every now and again there will be little bumps but not often.

Also unfortunately genetics has dealt me a low blow and I get skin tags, even though they are the tiny kind but still. Best way to deal with them would be get them cut off or is there any creams that would work?

TIA


----------



## Darla (Feb 17, 2009)

What you describe is what i have too. I almost even considered getting a tan to help hide the spots. I was quickly talked out of that.

I have had skin tags too, the doctor has sliced off the tags with a scalpel. Since that time i have slice off one or two myself. Just make sure everything is sterilized first and then you can stick on a bandaid with an antibiotic cream. never had a problem.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 17, 2009)

What about a bottle tan? I've never been a big fan of tan/sunbed tanning.

It seems the blotchiness shows through alot when its either really cold or really hot. I get really paranoid about it too.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2009)

Whats a skin tag?


----------



## Darla (Feb 18, 2009)

it's a little piece of skin that grows out. like this


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 18, 2009)

I just read an article on skin tags. They are harmless growths of skin that people tend to get as they age or put on weight.

They tend to grow in regions like the neck, groin area, breast area. And they can be any colour ranging from white to dark brown, regardless of the skin tone of the tag owner.

Darla is right - they can be removed by the doctor by scalpel or by cauterization.

I have removed a few on myself by tying a thread tightly around them.

Eventually they will die and fall off as they lose their blood flow.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 18, 2009)

It sounds like you have keratosis pilaris. It is incredibly common, it's a build up of excess dead skin cells. It's more common to have it in the colder months and it generally clears up in summer. There is no cure for it, though there are treatments you can do to lessen the appearance, sccrubs will definately help, and a good moisturiser.

It'sperfectly normal. We have several threads on this already. Have a lookie





Keratosis pilaris?

Upper arm bumpies?

Chicken Skin? *grumble*

Keratosis Pilaris AKA chicken skin

You may find this grose, but my Mum used to tie a bit of a cotton around my Dad's skintags and after awhile they would just drop off.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks B2, i didn't have a clue it was anything with a name and thought my skin was just stupid lol, i tried a search for patchy arm skin but nothing came up.

hmmmm i'll try the strangulation method if i can get a piece to tie around its under my arm so it may be a bit difficult lol.

How long does it take to fall off?

(gee chicken skin and skin tags...i must sound reaaaaaaaaaly attractive!)


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 18, 2009)

Get your hubby or friend to help with the skin tag tying.

And you have to pull the string/cotton/thread really tight so you'll feel a small pinch. But the feeling will go away.

The tag should fall off within a week.


----------



## Darla (Feb 18, 2009)

Bec is right they get real gross looking when they turn black before they fall off. i say if they are visible slice them off. who wants a bunch of threads hanging off of themselves anyway.


----------



## candygalore (Feb 18, 2009)

Ughhh i get those i think is a family thing i have a aunt that gets those all the time she doesnt even bother anymore but i think they are so grosse i have to take them damn skin tags off is grosse !!!!!!!


----------



## Darla (Feb 18, 2009)

when you're not so old you can get them in places like under your arms. no so bad.

when you're really old you start getting them on your face.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## magosienne (Feb 18, 2009)

I've hzd some in the past, fingers crossed it seems to have calmed down. I cut mine with a thin pair of scissors (pedicure kind) or a scalpel.


----------



## Karren (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to get skin tags all the time mainly under my arms.. But since I switched from an Al and Mg laden anti-perstirant... To a deodorent.. They have all dissapeared and haven't had one since I switched.. And yeah.. I have clipped them off with nail clippers before.. They bleed pretty good..


----------



## Ozee (Feb 18, 2009)

lol they bleed pretty good


----------

